
What We Know We Don't Know - sac2171
https://www.hillelwayne.com/talks/what-we-know-we-dont-know/
======
gumby
> Has there been any research into the benefit of formal QA with a separate
> test team?

I hope they meant QC; QA comes from design reviews and code reviews while
testing informs QC. As I learned in my days in pharma, "you can't test your
way to quality".

